# Oscillating multi-tool HELP!



## MandyB (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey all,

I need some advice please, My dad told me today he wants a Oscillating tool for Christmas and ofcourse I would love to get him one but there are so many to choose from. He is an electrician but also does alot of everything construction he loves battery operated tools that have power and ease of use ...So could y'all assist me and let me know what you guys think!

Thanks in advance
:confused1:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Fein multimaster is the best one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Blades are expensive so get plenty of extra to go with the gift no matter which brand you choose.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We have a bosch and milwaukee and they both are great.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are looking for cordless I have heard all good things about the 12v Milwaukee. If you want corded at a great price for a good tool then Lowes for the Porter-Cable. It has a tool free blade change or reposition and comes in a 36 piece kit for like $99.
The Fein multimaster starts at $200.


----------



## MandyB (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice I googled reviews and found a dremmel 8300 which they have at the Depot and has good reviews awell as good features from all four of the top brands has anyone heard or used one?:no:


----------



## MandyB (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies....Has anyone heard of the dremmel 8300 it was 1 of the top 4 with really good reviews and they have it at the Depot?




MechanicalDVR said:


> If you are looking for cordless I have heard all good things about the 12v Milwaukee. If you want corded at a great price for a good tool then Lowes for the Porter-Cable. It has a tool free blade change or reposition and comes in a 36 piece kit for like $99.
> The Fein multimaster starts at $200.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MandyB said:


> Thanks all for your replies....Has anyone heard of the dremmel 8300 it was 1 of the top 4 with really good reviews and they have it at the Depot?


 
It's more homeowner and not really a commerical tool. It has very low power compared to any other brand.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I own and regulary use the Milwaukee M12 Multi tool and its great! Plus your old man could get some other M12 bare tools to go with it at a later stage since he already has the batteries and charger.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

chewy is right. That milwaukee m12 is the only cordless multitool to have. ot accepts other brands blades, too. Fein is too expensive. Dremel ? ....uh..no.. Go to cpomilwaukee/com. you should find a good deal there.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a Bosch and it works great, I've had 3 Dremmel moto tools fail, one lasted just past warranty, I don't buy them anymore.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i would go with the milwaukee M12, as well. the fein is a better tool, but for the pice of the fein... you can get your dad a kick ass combo kit. 

this combo is a great deal: http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-249...AHBS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323478627&sr=8-3


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought a Rockwell oscillating tool, a few years ago.

It works well.

The blades used to be expensive, but they have come down in price.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Just saw something Rigid has out today. It is the oscillating with attachments and can switch heads to be a hammer driver for joist hangers etc, or a impact driver, and a jig saw head.

The heads were something like $50 but it is an interesting idea instead of 5 tools each with their own motor.

Would like to see one on the job before I would buy one.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Check what other cordless tools he has. When I buy I make sure my batteries match. Right now I'm on bosch but have used Milwaukee and liked it a lot better.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody ever use the Ridgid? Are those decent compared to the other 12v's? They've also got lots of attachments which a few look like they could be handy.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*I have the rigid cordless from Home depot*

And I dont bother with it anymore, it dies too easy, I'm on my second one, now I just use the 90 drill head that came with the kit, and occasionally the socket attachment. 
I mentioned this on another thread, but my carpenter friend swears by the Chicago Electric Multitool, from I cant even say it, Har___ Fre____. I just picked one up, its $19 corded and they have cheaper blades. My friend says he only pulls out his Fein when he needs to make finish cuts in wood.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea i have the rigid too. Dont use it to mutch. Good idea but the heads are fifty bucks. Plus low batt. life. We have a fein on the truck n theirs nothing like it. Also have a bosch on this job n same problem, chasing batteries for tough cuts.


----------

